# The best chum



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

OK...there has been talk about egg shells, oatmeal...ect.ect. Well, let's hear what your best chum for bluegills, perch, or whatever else. I've used steelhead spawn in the past with some good sucess for perch. I know there has to be some unique anwsers here.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Have used bread crumbs or cracker crumbs. Also tuna fish packed in water. Save the water and dip your lures in it for scent.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

I like the idea of tuna, have to try that!


----------



## catfishtom210 (Jan 8, 2003)

I haven't had much success chumming but have tried a can of cat food with holes punched dangled on a line. I haven't done this for a while and am thinking I might combine this with the ideas about using a mudder for perch fishing.

I also remember an article where a guy described using a cheeseburger from McD's to chum for gills. The bun made for a slower falling attractant and the meat fell faster and gave them a different taste. Not sure if I've ever had a left over cheeseburger tho! 

Tom


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

I can assure you chumming my breakfast on Erie did not help catch fish.  

Really we have used a variety of chumming options. They sell little blocks of food made for this and they worked ok. Best thing I have found is fish pieces or worm pieces etc.


----------



## treeman (Mar 18, 2002)

Was fishing open water in the fall of the year and threw the last of a sausage mcmuffin with egg in the water. When cleaning fish that night a piece of breakfast sausage was found in the stomach of one of the fish.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I heard sardines all crushed up worked swell --
I have used preserved shrimp bits for perch years ago , and that helps draw & hold them... As slow as things have been going lately - I'm thinking that I'd just be feeding them -- I was going to chum with FRESH cooked shrimp today - but we forgot them... now I'll have to eat the damn things....hehehehe...
poor me....
 
Great post Split - CrawBugs do make great chum....


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

A guy told me once that he takes dogfood and puts it in a old nylon. Then he adds a few rocks for weight and he will put that in the hole next to him.

Never thought of trying it, but someone was asking for "unique" ideas.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

I forgot there was a guy at Metro last year that used his FRS radio for chum.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Yeah krt,
The old dry Alpo in an onion bag trick. I've had some old timers swear by it, but I've never tried it. Might try that some day.


----------



## scottfree (Jan 24, 2003)

i have heard of using cat food in a can and punchin holes in it for crawfish but i guess it would work just the same for those finiky eaters. lol. great post!!


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Thats Funny Mike ... I used my ice coop a few days ago. didn't seem to impress the perch much.


----------

